# Bread knife?



## mark76 (Apr 14, 2014)

I see discussions on all sorts of knives, but not yet on bread knives.

What bread knife do you guys prefer? And why? I hear many good things on the Tojiro bread knife. Are there other good bread knives?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 14, 2014)

From my experience there are 2 types of KKF users exists: those who don't care about bread (and use any knife that they had in hand at the moment) and the others, who loves bread. Speaking about second group, most often they would recommend Mac bread knife or Tojiro ITK. There are also more expensive options and more cheap ones, but those two are probably top contenders.

In our home kitchen we cut baguettes with Tojiro ITK and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Talim (Apr 14, 2014)

I love bread but hate bread knives so I use a gyuto.


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 14, 2014)

Talim said:


> I love bread but hate bread knives so I use a gyuto.



lus1:


----------



## Benuser (Apr 14, 2014)

I love bread, love my gyuto, dislike bread knives, so I use a cheap but thin one, by Henckels International. I'm not going to use a fine gyuto edge on a hard crust.


----------



## daveb (Apr 14, 2014)

There can be only one. The Mother.








Seiously the Torijo is well regarded here though Ive never held one. Heard mostly good about MAC.


----------



## loves2cook (Apr 14, 2014)

Anyone use the victorinox 10 inch bread knife ? I've heard good reviews on that one. I'm actually in the market for a bread knife that will not break the bank. My understanding is that a longer blade 10 inch or more is the most versatile size that can handle many tasks from larger size loafs to bigger cakes.


----------



## Ruso (Apr 14, 2014)

I use a gyuto for the the bread, I can't see why would I want a serrated knife for that purpose as long as the gyuto is sharp.


----------



## Namaxy (Apr 14, 2014)

If you want a dedicated bread knife the Gude can't be beat. Tojiro is also very nice. If you want inexpensive, but decent, the Deglon serrated knife, at around $25, is pretty good.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Apr 14, 2014)

Tojiro. Inexpensive and efficient


----------



## rodneyat (Apr 14, 2014)

For a soft (non-crusty) bread. A gyuto is more than sufficient. But, at least for me, on a hot out of the oven, crusty bread. Even a super sharp gyuto may not handle it well. So, a good, bread/utility knife does a good job. As many of said already, the Mac Superior bread knife is well regarded, or the Tojiro. Neither of which are terribly expensive compared to a good gyuto. I have a Wusthof that has reverse serrations/wavy edge similar to the Mac and Tojiro ITK. Its an 8" vs 10" for the other two. And instead of a curved blade and handle, it has an offset handle. Which, like the others, gives you some nice knuckle clearance. But, I still like it a lot.


----------



## 29palms (Apr 14, 2014)

Bread knife isn't just for bread - 

[video=youtube;dvNs4zB6zXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dvNs4zB6zXg[/video]


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 15, 2014)

I love my tojiro ITK bread knife. It is one of the few knives I will keep forever. I use it all the time. I even sent one as a gift to a ukulele builder on the big island in Hawaii. He loves his too. Wicked knife for the money.


----------



## Lizzardborn (Apr 15, 2014)

Is the MoVa bread knife Bluewayjapan sells the same as the Tojiro ITK? I prefer not to buy from a certain site if possible.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 15, 2014)

Lizzardborn said:


> Is the MoVa bread knife Bluewayjapan sells the same as the Tojiro ITK? I prefer not to buy from a certain site if possible.


If you are talking about this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-TO...088?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58adefd528  then yes


----------



## mark76 (Apr 15, 2014)

OK, I hear Tojiro ITK, Mac and Gude. What makes these knives better than the many other serrated bread knives?


----------



## Timthebeaver (Apr 15, 2014)

Gyuto is the best knife for all but the very hardest crusty bread. I use a cheapo Zhen VG10, 90/10 sharpened.


----------



## mikemac (Apr 15, 2014)

I've used a Forschner for years, sharpened it a few times, and just can't find a good reason to spend $$'s on a replacement....yet.




loves2cook said:


> Anyone use the victorinox 10 inch bread knife ? I've heard good reviews on that one. I'm actually in the market for a bread knife that will not break the bank. My understanding is that a longer blade 10 inch or more is the most versatile size that can handle many tasks from larger size loafs to bigger cakes.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 15, 2014)

mark76 said:


> OK, I hear Tojiro ITK, Mac and Gude. What makes these knives better than the many other serrated bread knives?



Just one man's opinion, but since you asked. I think the Tojiro and Mac are fairly similar and priced a lot lower than the Gude. The Gude is an expensive bread knife. You should also look at the Misono for a price between the others. Salty really liked his. Quite sure more opinions will follow.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 16, 2014)

loves2cook said:


> Anyone use the victorinox 10 inch bread knife ? I've heard good reviews on that one. I'm actually in the market for a bread knife that will not break the bank. My understanding is that a longer blade 10 inch or more is the most versatile size that can handle many tasks from larger size loafs to bigger cakes.



The Victorinox (former Forschner) 10.5 Wavy edge is a great stacked sandwich knife eg. gourmet clubs with avocado. The model with a little rocker in it is the best preforming. We used these on our front line pantry.

It has gone up in price quite a bit since I last bought a rosewood handle version.

I am not knocking bread knives at all, I am sure people luv their Tojiro's. I don't cut hard crust bread much at home. Mostly fresh French loaf for garlic bread. A sharp gyuto can half a fresh loaf with ease or a sharp thin cleaver.


----------



## Chicken12 (Apr 17, 2014)

Good timing on this thread as I was just getting ready to buy a new bread knife. Looked at the Gude website and they have one dealer in the states, Bon Appetite cookware and it just happens they are having a 25% off sale on select Gude knifes right now and free shipping. I just ordered the pear wood handled 12.5" bread knife from there. They also have the black handle and oak barrel handle listed just not sure if their coupon code works for those to. Thanks


----------



## rodneyat (Apr 17, 2014)

For those using the Gude...a question. One of the major advantages to the Mac and Tojiro is the curved blade. Which gives you knuckle clearance and also allows more of the knife edge to be in contact with the item being cut. Because you don't have to angle the knife up as much. The Gude has a straight blade and handle. Does that cause any issues?


----------



## daveb (Apr 17, 2014)

FWIW Lemans also retails the Gude knives in the U.S. https://www.lehmans.com/showProduct.aspx?SEName=our-best-knives-by-franz-gude&ProductID=1158

They don't list the 320 but do offer the 210 at $99. 

Rodney - Not had any issues because of straight blade. The height of the blade provides knuckle clearance between the handle and the cutting surface. The only issue I've had is that the Gude will cut up your cutting board, much more so than any other bread knife I've used. I drop an Epicurean on top of my good board to cut bread on.


----------



## Canadian (Apr 17, 2014)

29palms said:


> Bread knife isn't just for bread -
> 
> [video=youtube;dvNs4zB6zXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dvNs4zB6zXg[/video]




Is that you?

I agree, I use my GUDE for way more than just bread. 

Those who say they use their thin Japanese knives on bread probably cut Wonder Bread. I would like to see them try and cut through something like this with their thin gyuto:


----------



## Ruso (Apr 17, 2014)

> I drop an Epicurean on top of my good board to cut bread on.


What exactly do you mean? I had to dictionary the word Epicurean, but it still does not make sense to me.... :0


----------



## MowgFace (Apr 17, 2014)

Epicurean is a brand of composite cutting boards. They sell them at SLT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveb (Apr 17, 2014)

Ruso said:


> What exactly do you mean? I had to dictionary the word Epicurean, but it still does not make sense to me.... :0



If you googled it you would have found http://www.epicureancs.com/cutting-boards.php Whats a dictionary???

To add to M's description it is a (relatively) inexpensive, lightweight, composite, easy to clean and dishwasher safe cutting board. I keep a couple in the kitchen and drop one on top of my Boos for cutting raw proteins, bread.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 17, 2014)

Canadian said:


> Is that you?
> 
> I agree, I use my GUDE for way more than just bread.
> 
> Those who say they use their thin Japanese knives on bread probably cut Wonder Bread. I would like to see them try and cut through something like this with their thin gyuto:



I agree a gyuto may not do a good job, but my tojiro ITK would make quick work of that. The video is from Theory/Rick he is using a Tojiro ITK bread knife not a gyuto.


----------



## rodneyat (Apr 17, 2014)

Canadian said:


> Those who say they use their thin Japanese knives on bread probably cut Wonder Bread. I would like to see them try and cut through something like this with their thin gyuto:



It would tear the blade up in a heartbeat!


----------



## Canadian (Apr 17, 2014)

Deckhand said:


> I agree a gyuto may not do a good job, but my tojiro ITK would make quick work of that. The video is from Theory/Rick he is using a Tojiro ITK bread knife not a gyuto.



No doubt I knew that was an ITK. It's impressive and I, like him, also use my bread knife to portion ribs. Again, it just works so much better when dealing with delicate crusty exteriors.


----------



## Castalia (Apr 17, 2014)

From Wikipedia:
Epicureanism is a system of philosophy based upon the teachings of Epicurus, founded around 307 BC. Epicurus was an atomic materialist, following in the steps of Democritus. His materialism led him to a general attack on superstition and divine intervention. Following Aristippusabout whom very little is knownEpicurus believed that what he called "pleasure" is the greatest good, but the way to attain such pleasure is to live modestly and to gain knowledge of the workings of the world and the limits of one's desires. 

I feel great pleasure using my rehandled Tojiro ITK on crusty loaves.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 18, 2014)

Canadian said:


> No doubt I knew that was an ITK. It's impressive and I, like him, also use my bread knife to portion ribs. Again, it just works so much better when dealing with delicate crusty exteriors.



Now, I have to get some ribs tomorrow. Nice to meet you.


----------



## cookinstuff (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't know, I bake sourdough that is darker and crustier than that one pictured, my Gude does a great job, my mac does not, same with a tojiro, or my wusthof offset. A gyuto..... no freakin way, and I have never babied a gyuto in my life, but my sourdough would crush an edge. For reference my mac is old though, not the sharpest, but has absolutely no issues with french sticks at work and clean slicing as you would with a scalloped bread knife, but it isn't ideal for crusty loaves. I vote for the mac or tojiro if you aren't baking insanely crusty loaves, but if you are, I would look at a traditional tooth'd bread knife like the Gude or a forschner.


----------



## Mauro (Apr 24, 2014)

You held one at my house Dave.... I think you did...or were you being knife snobby that day?


----------



## loves2cook (Apr 24, 2014)

This knife should re arriving tomorrow- Dexter Russell S47G10-PCP Traditional 10" Scalloped Bread Knife


----------



## The Pirate (Apr 24, 2014)

I was told to buy a Misono bread knife, is that something that you can recommend???


----------

